# Problem RS232 Auslesen



## timo_84 (22 März 2019)

Guten Tag,

ich habe folgendes Problem, Ich soll ein Wiege ergebnis (Modell Waage: GAEP33K) das via RS232 auf meine Steuerung (PFC200/750-8202) OnBoard Schnittstelle gesendet wird auslesen/anzeigen.
Nach mehreren fehlversuchen habe ich mit Hilfe einiger Beiträge von SPS Forum es glaube ich geschafft Daten von der Waage zu Empfangen siehe Anhang Prog.RS232. Obwohl ich da auch noch nicht so sicher bin, bin neu in dieser art der Daten Verarbeitung, kriege
auf jedenfall einen Wert in rec_buf angezeigt.
Nun habe ich aber das nächste Problem wie kriege ich aus dem Daten Packet das mir die Waage schickt mein tatsächliches wiege ergebnis heraus , ich stehe vor einem Berg und komme nicht weiter.
Im Anhang sind auch noch 3 Seiten er Anleitung der Waage mit nützlichen informationen glaube ich.

Einstellungen der Waage:
- 6-digit-numeeric-format
- Output continusly at all times
- 9600 bps
- Parity none
- Data Lenght 8 bits
- Stop Bits 1

Danke schon mal für jedwege hilfe oder anregung.

MfG

timo_84​


----------



## Heinileini (22 März 2019)

Hast Du mal ein oder mehrere Beispiele, wie Deine empfangenen Daten aussehen? Werden die 6 Stellen als String von ASCII-Zeichen ausgegeben?

Edit: also ASCII-Zeichen, konnte nun doch Deine Beipacks entziffern.
Was hast Du mit den Anzahl Bits, ParityBit, Start- und StoppBits zu schaffen? Die dürftest Du nicht zu sehen bekommen, musst nur darauf achten, dass Sender und Empfänger "dieselbe Sprache" sprechen.


----------



## timo_84 (25 März 2019)

Hallo

habe jetzt einen anderen FB benutzt  mein Problem besteht jetzt "nur" noch darin das ich aus dem Puffer die Daten nicht ausgelesen bekomme die mir die Waage schickt.
Gespeichert werden die in einem ARRAY of Byte "RxBuffer", und "udiRxIndex" zeigt mir die tatsächlich gespeicherten Bytes an. Doch wie kriege ich diese da raus und als Wiege wert angezeigt?
Bin wie vllt schon gemerkt sehr neu in dieser "Arbeit", hatte bis jetzt nur mit Bool und Analog werten zu tun.


----------



## timo_84 (25 März 2019)

Das andere waren Einstellungen an der Waage


----------



## Mohamed (29 Mai 2020)

@timo_84 hast du eine Lösung gefunden?


----------

